# Flaked rice vs boiled rice



## Andrewbarnes83 (22/8/15)

Hi people. 

I want to brew a light lager using rice but my recipe calls for flaked rice and I can't seem to find it. Does any one know how much boiled rice you would substitute for 0.8 kg of flaked rice?


----------



## Coodgee (22/8/15)

Craftbrewer has flaked rice


----------



## dicko (23/8/15)

Go with the same weight of rice and it will need to be gelatinised.

I am assuming you are brewing all grain as you will need a bit of base grain for conversion.

Without traulng through all the information here is a link to a search on this forum for using rice in a beer.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?app=googlecse#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=Rice%20in%20a%20beer

Lots of info in a few topics.....good reading in most threads.


----------



## MartinOC (23/8/15)

Most Indian/Asian groceries will have flaked rice. Nothing in Townsville??


----------



## yankinoz (23/8/15)

A possible alternative is rice extract that I've seen at Coles, basically LME made with rice. It runs about 80% solilds, so you'd probably use slightly less.


----------



## 5150 (23/8/15)

Linky This is what I used last time. Health food stores might also have it.


----------

